# Moving from Dallas to Zamalic



## Ramy (Mar 30, 2009)

Dear Expats

I have just accepted a new position with my firm to move to Cairo. I will be moving with my wife and 16month old son. From doing some research, I think we will be looking at the Zamalic neighborhood for apartments. I will be working in the Mohandeen and I heard it’s not the best place to live. 

Any thoughts on living, costs, nice areas within Zamalic would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Shep76023 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ramy said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> I have just accepted a new position with my firm to move to Cairo. I will be moving with my wife and 16month old son. From doing some research, I think we will be looking at the Zamalic neighborhood for apartments. I will be working in the Mohandeen and I heard it’s not the best place to live.
> 
> Any thoughts on living, costs, nice areas within Zamalic would be highly appreciated.


Sorry I can't help with your question but I am living in Longview, Tx & considering a relocation to Cairo with my company around May or June. I have been looking into the Maadi area...seems to be a good fit for expats. I would like to add you as a friend so we could keep in touch. It would be great to know a fellow Texan in Egypt. Hope to visit with you in the future.


----------



## subaqua (Feb 28, 2009)

Ramy said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> I have just accepted a new position with my firm to move to Cairo. I will be moving with my wife and 16month old son. From doing some research, I think we will be looking at the Zamalic neighborhood for apartments. I will be working in the Mohandeen and I heard it’s not the best place to live.
> 
> Any thoughts on living, costs, nice areas within Zamalic would be highly appreciated.


Hi,

I moved to zamalek 2 month's ago and used to live in mohandiseen. I think it is the right choice to be looking at living in zamalek as it is only 5-10mins from Mohandiseen. Maadi will be too far to travel each day. Zamalek is a nice area with lots of restaurants, cafes, etc, and is quiet and less crowded compared to Mohandiseen.

Regarding apartments, its a matter of luck. In zamalek, they tend to be older but I scored a great one overlooking the Nile. It may be a good idea to get in touch with a broker as soon as u get here, bcos the good ones get taken quickly. Prices vary, I assume ur company will be paying but I think for a really decent one u may be looking at between $2500 - $3500 a month.

let me know if u need any more info.

Cheers


----------



## hamartia (Sep 7, 2008)

HI, iam egyptian, i wish i can help you as much as i can, but this man who adviced you to contact a broker when you come is wrong, coz you if you directly contact one they will bring you very expensive apartments even if they are not that much, and the prices this man mnetioned in his thread are so high, 2500 dollars per month is like around 14000 egyptian pounds, thats waytoo much, you can rent a villa here with less than that, anyway, i would like to advice you few things, in zamalek apartments are more expensive than mohandseen, its better area though, but mohandseen too is good place, it also full of resturants, and nice hotels where you can have fun in the discos there, and shopping places, its bigger than zamalek, and there you can have many options, but if you prefer zamalek, so for good apartment in good place you can get one for around 1000 dollars, you can find more but not 2500 dollars, coz you will rent it for long time not for few days, and i can help you with that, i know some people who can help you, or if you know egyptian friend and you trust him let himfind the broker and make the deal with him, he can convince him and negotiate with him to get you the best prices.
but i think look in mohandseen too, go there and try if you liked the place so it will be nice, you can get one there for maybe 500 dollars or maybe less, according to the apartment size and the facilities it has, i know some brokers who can help you in mohandseen, and in fact my financee is american and she want to come here and stay with me in egypt inshallah, so i need an apartment too, but i have already found one and iam waiting for her.
anyway, if you need any help just contact me, and i will do my best to help you.
walid


----------



## Ramy (Mar 30, 2009)

Walid, 

Thank you so much for all your help. This is very insightful and helpful. I will keep my eyes opend and consider both places. I do speak Arabic (as both my parents are Syrian and i lived in Syria for many years) so i hope i will not be getting the foreigner pricing! 

If you have any recommended and trusty brokers, please send me their contact information. Also, if you have any recommendations on the good places in the Mohendeen that would also be great. My work is in Mobica Tower in Ahrar Street. 

Best of luck with your Fiancé. And thanks again for your help.


----------



## gullwing (May 11, 2009)

it doesnt really make a big difference if you are living in zamalek or mohandesin ... they are both crowded as hell ... if you want to spend some quality time, then u should get yourself a driver (because of the horrific traffic) and live either in the green Maadi or in one of the new compound in 6th of october city ... (Gardenia, Palm Hills, Beverly Hills, etc.) ...


----------



## guyinmaadi (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on your decision to move to Cairo. I am from Dallas (75 corridor), and I too live in Cairo (Maadi with my wife and 15 month old son. 
If I were to choose a residential location, I'd seriously consider Maadi. Zamalek is downtown, noisy and there are few trees and grassy areas. Maadi is more residential, cleaner, quieter, and the American School (Cairo American College (where your child may someday attend)) is right in the middle of Maadi. 
I live one street over from CAC and it's a nice place. It is a little expensive, but if your company is footing the bill....which they should when offered the position, then you should look at Maadi. We wouldn't live anywhere else in Cairo. 
Good luck!


----------



## guyinmaadi (May 17, 2009)

Ramy...also....
Most Egyptians are very nice and respectable. However, I would be wary of anyone offering to help you with relocation. Your company should arrange this for you. If locating an apartment is part of the benefits package...then let them find a realtor for you. Do not accept help from anyone on the internet or in these forums. You will lose money (maybe allot of it) and probably not find what you are looking for. 
In my opinion, and I consider myself open-minded and a liberal thinker- Egyptians are great opportunists. This country is poor by American standards and culture shock will ensue on your arrival. The air pollution, wild drivers, and general attitude that because you may be from America, you are able and thus owe money to help Egyptians, is a reality. It took us about a year to realize that you can say 'no' and be firm and protect your family and your finances. 
I'm sorry to be so blunt, but after reading some of the replies, I thought you should know.


----------



## Ramy (Mar 30, 2009)

guyinmaadi said:


> Ramy...also....
> Most Egyptians are very nice and respectable. However, I would be wary of anyone offering to help you with relocation. Your company should arrange this for you. If locating an apartment is part of the benefits package...then let them find a realtor for you. Do not accept help from anyone on the internet or in these forums. You will lose money (maybe allot of it) and probably not find what you are looking for.
> In my opinion, and I consider myself open-minded and a liberal thinker- Egyptians are great opportunists. This country is poor by American standards and culture shock will ensue on your arrival. The air pollution, wild drivers, and general attitude that because you may be from America, you are able and thus owe money to help Egyptians, is a reality. It took us about a year to realize that you can say 'no' and be firm and protect your family and your finances.
> I'm sorry to be so blunt, but after reading some of the replies, I thought you should know.


THANK YOU "guyinmaadi" for your feedback and input. I'm trying to get ready for the culture shock! I agree with your opinion on living in Maadi, but i think it may be too far from work. I heard with traffic, my commute would take more than an hour and half if i was to live in Maadi..


----------



## ibmonir (Jun 2, 2009)

*Moveing to Cairo*

your name seems like origin from Egypt, but any way you can look for an apartment in Maadi t's quieter than zamalek since you'll be paying the same but the difference is i's longer distance from Mohandeseen so it's your decision.


----------

